# New toy...



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Sep 23, 2018)

So, after 34+ years of wanting, I finally made the deal on the following:

1978 Bridgeport Mill

Drove 348 miles round trip to pick up, zero issues with transport, other than only one butt pucker moment and that was when a semi with trailer decided he was going into my lane.  I was not in his blind spot either.. WOW  I apparently had the load secured well as it never moved.

Machine came with DRO and scales, but thinking the readout is toast, one power feed control box attached to a lead screw but it did not come off this mill, a rusty but able to move Bridgeport vise, and from a quick scan a near complete set of R8 collets, and one Jacobs chuck and finally a Bijur One shot oiler.

Now the fun part, 10 minutes and it was off the trailer and in the garage, now to move it into the shop.  Unfortunately there is a 1957 Chevy truck in front of the door for my shop and the truck has no brakes, nor can it be started, so time to get creative.  As far as I have surmised, all the parts of the mill function but I have not had it under power...yet...

It is a greasy filthy mess, but with a bit of work the original grey is under there so I wont bother to paint it.

All in all well worth the $1500


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 23, 2018)

I  believe the majority of us are envious. I know I'd like to have a Bridgeport. (Not that I have room or need for one, but,,,)


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 23, 2018)

Lots of Bridgeports around- why did you wait so long?   
mark


----------



## benmychree (Sep 23, 2018)

You call that a greasy filthy mess?  You ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Sep 23, 2018)

I waited until I felt I could just spend the money and regardless if I ever used it, I would not miss the money.  As  Journeyman Tool and Diemaker I have access to one at work, but frankly, getting tired of setting it up and only having 15 minutes to actually use it..  No longer an issue.

Bought it over in Ohio as well....


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 23, 2018)

You sir, are a dog ! You cant find even a worn out BP around here that cheap !!!..................Enjoy it !!!.......mumble, mumble.....


----------



## 8mpg (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome. I very jealous of that Bijur one shot oiler. I have been refinishing my Bridgeport and was hoping to put an oiler on there but realized its $650 or so by itself.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Sep 25, 2018)

35 feet, one crowbar, one 1+ ton Bridgeport, one man....


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice score!!!!! I’m guessing that 35’ gave ya one heck of a work out


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Sep 25, 2018)

Probably will pay for this tomorrow...but wife needed her garage bay back...


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Oct 1, 2018)

Updates on this toy.  I got a power feed with this machine, had to repair a few things, to a tune of $50 but the unit now functions.  If it was for a full blown production machine I would change a few things but for what I plan for it... we are good to go. I also received the power inverter, that will go from 220 single phase to 220 3 phase. Need to install that so I can power it up to do a final check on all items functioning properly.  When I picked it up I could not check the Y axis for proper movement as the handle was not present. I was given 2 extra handles but decided to not do that while my wife was patiently waiting in the truck.  Turns out the Y axis lead screw is bent a tad.  I believe I can straighten it, and it does move the table.  The X axis however has a ton of slop, if memory serves I can just use a long screwdriver and adjust that, I think...LOL

More after it get some gogo juice to the motor.


----------



## 8mpg (Oct 1, 2018)

Your memory is correct. You can adjust the screws on the nuts. If you have the time, removing the table and cutting the nuts in half is a worthwhile investment. It should really help reduce backlash in the axis.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Oct 5, 2018)

And we now have 3 phase power to the machine, starts up, and is pretty danged quiet.....

Now to install the power feed and new DRO... Oh I am so tickled


----------



## dmittz (Oct 11, 2018)

Very nice machine, keep us updated of your progress.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Oct 14, 2018)

And the DRO is installed...., so I order a "kit" off of Ebay, it says 9 X 42 Kit for Bridgeport.

The X scale is literally 45 inches long....WOW sticks out almost 2 inches each end....Apparently they do not understand how far the table actually travels...LOL

It is installed, and it does function, glad I had the mill powered up as I had to make my own brackets to get both axis's mounted.

So now to bring home the highly accurate devices and tram the head in before I start boring out 100 year old outboard crankcases.

Power feed is working but the bearing is larger than the X axis bearing surface, so I need to see if I can just replace the bearing and then mount the drive...

For a life long machinist/toolmaker, this is the pinnacle I believe..


----------

